# Help requested for Bluray player choice



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi all
I would like to buy a new bluray player and need some advise. I have a Onkyo tx-nr5007 so I would like it to do the sound processing. I am looking for a bluray player that will bitstream the audio to the avr. 
I was thinking a PS3 slim but do not know of any other options. So what I am asking is what do you recommend the PS3 slim or something else. Just to add I do not play games and would only be using it as a player. I have a Harmony one remote with the PS3 adapter so the remote thing will not matter.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

All blu-ray players will bitstream audio if they are 1.3 HDMI (basically anything on the market), but the PS3 gives you a ton of extra functionality, so if you'll use Netflix, Hulu, gaming, etc. I don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I will definitely second Marshall's recommendation. If you prefer Standalone Players, the OPPO BDP-83 and less expensive BDP-80 are truly excellent. I personally use Pioneer BDP's primarily though I own a BDP-83.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your budget is below $150 then hands down the Panasonic DMP BD65 is tops for not only playback of BluRay but its upconversion is on par or slightly better with the PS3 and rivals the OPPO. I have the BD60 (almost identical but last years model) and it plays everything I have thrown at it.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> I have the BD60 (almost identical but last years model) and it plays everything I have thrown at it.


As well it should. If you buy a blu-ray player, and put a blu-ray in it, it should play. It's only in these recent days of DRM that we've somehow accepted that recent titles may not play due to player incompatibility.


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you all. I will compare the Oppo and PS3 to see what I like. I have to say the Oppo's look will compliment the other components as compared to the PS3.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

1hagop said:


> Hi all
> I would like to buy a new bluray player and need some advise. I have a Onkyo tx-nr5007 so I would like it to do the sound processing. I am looking for a bluray player that will bitstream the audio to the avr.
> I was thinking a PS3 slim but do not know of any other options. So what I am asking is what do you recommend the PS3 slim or something else. Just to add I do not play games and would only be using it as a player. I have a Harmony one remote with the PS3 adapter so the remote thing will not matter.


If you don't play games, I would pass on the PS3. Just because its annoying to scroll through all the menu's to play a movie. Also, I don't think the settings are the easiest to find. Unless Avatar was shipped with 16:9 aspect ratio, I couldn't figure out how to get it to play in its native format. I was visiting fam who generally don't know jack about setting things up, and I couldn't quickly find all the settings.

I still only have a Oppo DVD player, but you can't go wrong with them.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is my 2¢ on the matter now if you want just to watch BDs, DVDs, Netfilx, Pandora, and YouTube you can find a stand alone player that will do all these things. Now if you want to do all that I mentioned plus gaming and have your CD collection stored on it, digital copies stored on it, firmware updates almost every month, the list goes on if you go the PS3 route and have trouble drop a thread in the gaming section and I'll walk you through it also the new 160GB Slim is shipping out right now.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The new PS3 Slim is certainly a good proposition seeing all it can do, and bit stream HD audio where as the old PS3 could not do that, so it offers potential buyers proper BD playback and also games to boot :bigsmile:


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I bought a PS3 on a whim, thinking I'd probably take it back to Costco in a few days...but I still have it. Once you get one, you will find things to do with it. I never played games before I got the PS3 but now my son and I play hockey once a week or so. I find used PS3 games so they are cheap. Also, the actual time for games on the PS3 is like 10%. I loaded the family photos, a bunch of music, we use it for netflix TV shows (where I don't really care about low def) and the best part...

It will last a very long time because if you get it at Costco ($329 with wand remote, controller and game) they will warranty it indefinitely. They do not consider it a computer, mp3 player, camera, etc, so their 90 day electronic warranty limit does not apply and their standard, "We will make you happy regardless" does. I'm on my second one. The hard drive froze on number one after a few months so I exchanged it, no questions asked.


----------



## mpyw (Jan 8, 2010)

If you need a region free BD player (those blurays from UK are dirt cheap!), I would suggest you get the Oppo player with the mod kit.

I myself having an Oppo BDP-80 (which act as an transporter only), a media network tank for all my others video, music, streaming and a PS3 for gaming. It's a very very decent setup that would last me for a long long time.


----------



## jzac (May 12, 2010)

I don't know about you guys but the Oppo ones work pretty good compared to most of the marketed ones today......you get your buck's worth! :T


----------



## HillCountry (May 29, 2010)

Please forgive be for leaching onto another thread but I have a very similar request and didn't want to clutter the forum up too much. I'll move and start another if you believe I should, just let me know. 
I am interested in a player mainly for audio but would want Blu-Ray functionality if the cost ran over 150-200. 
I want quality mechanical build as well as electronics that perform first rate for audio. I will be using a Benchmark DAC1 for audio decoding but will need the player to include a DAC anyway so that I may listen to the high res audio on Blu-Ray. I would be willing to sacrifice first rate Blu-Ray Decoding in order to get the quality I mentioned in other areas and in order to keep the price <=$500. 
Please let me know what you would recommend.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

HillCountry said:


> Please forgive be for leaching onto another thread but I have a very similar request and didn't want to clutter the forum up too much. I'll move and start another if you believe I should, just let me know.
> I am interested in a player mainly for audio but would want Blu-Ray functionality if the cost ran over 150-200.
> I want quality mechanical build as well as electronics that perform first rate for audio. I will be using a Benchmark DAC1 for audio decoding but will need the player to include a DAC anyway so that I may listen to the high res audio on Blu-Ray. I would be willing to sacrifice first rate Blu-Ray Decoding in order to get the quality I mentioned in other areas and in order to keep the price <=$500.
> Please let me know what you would recommend.


Hello,
The Pioneer BDP-51 and BDP-05 really come to mind given your criteria. Made in Japan, excellent Build Quality, Wolfson 8740 DAC's, Source Direct, and much more. The CD Quality really was considered excellent.
The BDP-51 and 05 are almost identical. The 05 is the Elite Model and has Capacitive Buttons instead of actual Buttons. Also, the 05 uses a higher quality Video DAC that is only applicable when using Component.

They have been discontinued for some time so finding one new might not be that easy, but either should be available for well under 500 Dollars now. They are Profile 1.1 and not 2.0 and lack Ethernet connectivity and BD Live, but I still use them as my primary BDP's. I have not used my OPPO in ages as there is just something I prefer with the Pioneer's. Also, the Load Times are less than rapid.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## HillCountry (May 29, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The Pioneer BDP-51 and BDP-05 really come to mind given your criteria. Made in Japan, excellent Build Quality, Wolfson 8740 DAC's, Source Direct, and much more. The CD Quality really was considered excellent.
> The BDP-51 and 05 are almost identical. The 05 is the Elite Model and has Capacitive Buttons instead of actual Buttons. Also, the 05 uses a higher quality Video DAC that is only applicable when using Component.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the insight. I'll take a look around to see what I can find.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Oppo all the way


----------



## HillCountry (May 29, 2010)

Andre said:


> Oppo all the way


That one is on my list too ...
thanks,


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

1hagop said:


> Hi all
> I would like to buy a new bluray player and need some advise. I have a Onkyo tx-nr5007 so I would like it to do the sound processing. I am looking for a bluray player that will bitstream the audio to the avr.
> I was thinking a PS3 slim but do not know of any other options. So what I am asking is what do you recommend the PS3 slim or something else. Just to add I do not play games and would only be using it as a player. I have a Harmony one remote with the PS3 adapter so the remote thing will not matter.


If you went to all the trouble of buying a PS3 adapter, you have overcome one of the biggest annoyances with using the PS3 for BD playback. You can read my enumerated pro/con list for using the PS3 here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...28824-blu-ray-player-vs-ps3-3.html#post287788


----------



## denydog (Dec 20, 2008)

I just thought I'd mention an unexpected feature I discovered when I bought a BDP that was the same brand as my LCD TV, a Sony S360 and XBR4 in my case. When I load a disc, the TV automatically switches to the correct input and changes to theater mode. I have no idea if this is a common feature or not, but I'm glad I bought the Sony player over the other comparable budget players I was considering, for this feature alone.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Ares said:


> watch BDs, DVDs, Netfilx, Pandora, and YouTube you can find a stand alone player that will do all these things.


Im on the hunt to replace my month-old Panasonic BD55  I need all these features listed in the quote above plus Id like sacd support if possible. I also need composite and hdmi output (my panasonic switches to these different outputs automatically and seamlessly now). Sadly I spent $300 for my panasonic and Im finding a need for netflix and pandora all from one component. Can someone recommend some makes and models? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really think the PS3 Slim comes closest to meeting your requirements.
The great thing about Game Consules is that they are usually sold at a loss.

This was especially true of the Launch PS3 60gb which cost Sony 840 Dollars Wholesale to build.
Due to de-contenting and cheaper Construction techniques, the Slim Model is not as expensive to manufacture, but still is sold for close to cost.

The same can definitely not be said for Standalone BDP's. The logic with Game Consules being they will make up for the loss with Software Sales. Still, Sony literally lost Billions in the first few Quarters after the PS3's Release.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Jack. Things Im not fond of going the PS3 route is that its not IR compatible without additional $$$, no sacd support I could find, only supports pandora via a twitchy browser (according to  this  anyway), and the ps3 is probably louder than most stand-alone blu ray players. Also simultaneous composite and hdmi like I have with my panasonic bd55 now is unlikely with a ps3. BTW gaming would be a complete loss, I have a 360 that keeps me very busy in that regard.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Why not another Panasonic then, just the latest model if you have been happy with its performance or you could wait around for the next Oppo player (BDP93) which I think will tick all your boxes quite nicely although not sure when the release date is...


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Very pleased with the panasonic, Ill look into another if it offers pandora and netflix...thanks for the suggestion


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

TypeA said:


> Very pleased with the panasonic, Ill look into another if it offers pandora and netflix...thanks for the suggestion


Let us know the outcome and what player you finally decide on :T


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Unless you're a gamer I wouldn't recommend PS3.
I've had mine for about two and a half years now, and I don't play games.
The reason I bought it was because, at the time, it was the best specified bluray player, and cost less then half the money.
I don't say I wasn't pleased with it.
But Five months ago I got my Oppo BDP83 and now my PS3 is collecting dust. My oppo has better Audio and Video Quality, and comparable load times, and it plays SACD and DVDA.
My gripes with the PS3 are: its odd shape (I hate it), it has no remote (sold seperatly), it has no screen (you have to turn on the TV to listen to a CD), noisy and power hungry.
As for the OP I think he has a great receiver and should get a decent bluray, to say the least.
Otherwise most of the new offerings from sony, panasonic, samsung and LG will fit.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I really enjoy my PS3 (fatty) for all it does, i can watch slide shows of all the million & 1 pictures we have, listen to music streamed through the computer, download CD's and make my own play lists, rent movies through the Playstation store when i'm to lazy to go rent. Oh yeah play blu-ray's and video games (ok play games if i was a gamer). I do agree on it's odd shape though, not very pleasing and a bit awkward.:bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The PS3 is still a technological tour de force. The Cell Processor is unbelievably powerful and its capabilities are constantly evolving. In a few weeks, the PS3 will be able to play 3D Blu Rays. No other BDP's purchased 3 years ago can claim the same. In addition, the PS3 is used at virtually all Blu Ray Disc Authoring Plants to ensure compatibility. There is never a concern about a BD not Playing on the PS3. I totally agree it was a horrible decision to use Bluetooth instead of IR.

I have not used my 60gb PS3 for watching a Blu Ray in several years as well. Primarily, I use it as a giant iPod greatly enjoying the Blue Marbles Visualizer that incorporates pictures of the Earth from NASA. It also plays SACD's, but converts the DSD to PCM.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

